# Bolt operating system is horrible!



## PoohLuvsTIVO (Feb 27, 2006)

I have owned almost every TIVO MADE. Starting from the first one. The new TIVO Bolt is HORRIBLE. THE NEW Operating System was a huge mistake. If I could do it over again I would NEVER GET A BOLT! Something that took 2-3 moves now takes 5-6. The season pass does not work as well either. If you do a wish list you cannot control it. The channels do not display the schedule on channels like HBO, Showtime etc. Wish I never upgraded to the Bolt! I thought at first it was something TIVO would realize the made a huge mistake and fix it. Nothing I can do because my husband got it as a present 4 me with a life-time payment so I’ve paid a bunch for a horrible TIVO. IF THIS WAS MY FIRST TIVO IT WOULD BE MY LAST! I do know my husband will never buy another unless TIVO FIXES THE OPERATING SYSTEM!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Guide has been wrong for a month, anything I can do?

Here we go again. Another "I hate Hydra" poll/thread.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

PoohLuvsTIVO said:


> Wish I never upgraded to the Bolt! I thought at first it was something TIVO would realize the made a huge mistake and fix it. Nothing I can do because my husband got it as a present 4 me with a life-time payment so I've paid a bunch for a horrible TIVO. IF THIS WAS MY FIRST TIVO IT WOULD BE MY LAST! I do know my husband will never buy another unless TIVO FIXES THE OPERATING SYSTEM!


As has also been posted in reply to your other posts on this, you can downgrade back to the gen 3 HD UI. Others have already done polls like this so no need for a new one (just search).

Scott


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

I’m okay with it. It’s not intuitive to me since I’m used to the old UI. But I’ve been able to figure things out so far. Some things I like better, others I don’t.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Can we at least keep completely incorrect information out of these rants? Half of what is posted is wrong.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

If you ignore it maybe it will go away.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> If you ignore it maybe it will go away.


Ha! They only create more threads.


----------



## derekmski (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't mind the new interface once you get used to it, the voice search on the Vox also helps with finding stuff and getting around.


----------

